# Peanut harvest in full swing here...



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Baled some peanut hay yesterday....very high protein, thought I'd post some pic, I'm sure some of you guys have never seen peanuts in the field. These were dug Thursday....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice pictures, I didn't realize the plant would still be so green when dug.

Seed corn harvest is in full swing around here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good stuff Todd.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

They still have the peanuts on the plant don't they? Do you bale them peanuts on or combine the peanuts out and bale the plant that remains. When you combine them are hulls removed from the plant adn dropped to the ground or does the combine just snap the hulls and all off? I grew 3 peanut plants with my dad as a kid one year-my total experience with peanuts that does not involve the stomach. rick


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Very cool. What eats the hay. I assume the peanuts were harvested before baling?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Very interesting....do you have to use a special combine to harvest the peanuts or does a regular combine do the job?


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those pictures. That is something new to see for this northerner! You guys post pictures any time! What is routine and ordinary for one person is unusual and interesting to the next.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

It shows what I know I thought peanuts grow on trees lol or is it pecans that grow on trees. Probably neither im to far up north to know lol.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol...funny thing is, when I posted this I remember thinking "I bet some of em think peanuts grow on trees" but you're right Ontario pecans grow on trees, big trees, some will be 100 years old although production is not as good as say a 50 yr old tree. The tree is deciduous and makes for great shade in the summer. Huge crop here in Georgia, like peanuts, we are always high on the list of top producing states. Weird fact, the Chinese are buying pecans at dizzying rates. One fella told me they buy em here, send em to china to be shelled and packed and send em back, seems completely unfeasible to me but that's what the fella told me and he's been in the pecan biz for a long time.

The pics posted above show pic 5, the peanuts have been dug out of the ground and flipped over at the same time to expose the nuts for drying. They need to dry down like anything else to about 15%....more and it cost ya a lil bit more to dry down, usually about 3-4 days here....to the left side of the pic, those are yet to be dug...

Pic 3 shows the nuts in this position for drying...

Pic 4 is a pic of the winrow left by the picker, we use a machine that pics the nuts off and deposits the vines and leaves out of the back, when baling, we take the slinger on the back of the machine and allow it to fall into a windrow....we don't rake

There are still a good many peanuts left behind on the vines, they get baled and improve the protein levels even more, it's already very good, just a bit dirty as you can see. Cows love it, usually sell it for bout $120 a ton, goats love it even more, they do real well on peanut hay. It's a catch 22 to bale it, lose nutrients in the field and pay for additional amendments or leave it. I'll post some pics of the picking machine, and yes it's a very specialized piece of equipment. Most people around here run KMC equipment, they are located here in Tifton.

Pic 1 is of the field after baling, bout 1 1/2 tons per acre yield.

Pic 2 is a bad ass 7330 premium (wish it was mine) and JD roller that has to be the best round roller ever made, over 40k on that machine with prolly 10k being peanut hay which is very hard on the machine because of all the dirt.

Hope it clarifies the process, I'll post some pics of the picker later...and a pecan tree 

Here is a pic of the digger....note the blades that cut the tap root and the chains move the plant with the nuts up and over, the bars in the back facilitate flipping the crop upside down...this machine does 6 rows


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

So the nuts themselves grow underground like potatoes or above ground like beans?


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I wonder if former president Jimmy Carter is still in the peanut-growing business?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> So the nuts themselves grow underground like potatoes or above ground like beans?


The nuts grow underground, the machine in the picture is the machine that cuts them below the nuts and flips them on top, KMC calls it an inverter I think...it cuts the the tap root that grows of course in the center, if you zoom in you can probably see it...the coulters that you see cut the vines that grow into the adjacent row, if not for them the plants would pull off of the chain conveyor that takes them up and inverts them.


NewBerlinBaler said:


> I wonder if former president Jimmy Carter is still in the peanut-growing business?


Jimmy who?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have grown a row of peanuts before, they did real good in the sandy bottomland I planted them in....I dug them with a spading fork and let them dry a few days then picked them off the vines by hand....I never did that again though, too much work and the peanuts were no better than the ones you buy. I assume to use the space in the garden for tomatoes.

I have never seen large scale production of peanuts though and never knew how it was done....very interesting.

I think peanuts would do good in my climate here the problem I would think would be the soil....all of the upland ground around here is very rocky and I would think that the rocks would be hard on the digging equipment and may get mixed with the peanuts.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Makes sense now thats cool


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> I have grown a row of peanuts before, they did real good in the sandy bottomland I planted them in....I dug them with a spading fork and let them dry a few days then picked them off the vines by hand....I never did that again though, too much work and the peanuts were no better than the ones you buy. I assume to use the space in the garden for tomatoes.
> I have never seen large scale production of peanuts though and never knew how it was done....very interesting.
> I think peanuts would do good in my climate here the problem I would think would be the soil....all of the upland ground around here is very rocky and I would think that the rocks would be hard on the digging equipment and may get mixed with the peanuts.


Yes the soil here in the coastal plains is very sandy, and I don't think large rocks would be conducive to peanut digging equipment either.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures. Another question that I didn't see answered, what does the combine look like or is it a regular grain combine? I would think the dirt soil going into the combine would be abrasive. Guessing the machine behind the inverter in picture 1 is a cotton picker, is this correct? That's another crop the Yankee's may not know much about.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

So when are the peanuts normally planted?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Jimmy who?


Billys brother!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Yes the soil here in the coastal plains is very sandy, and I don't think large rocks would be conducive to peanut digging equipment either.


I figured as much, if the ground was to set up and get hard it would be next to impossible to get all the peanuts on top. Potato guys around here like the loose sand for much the same reasons, much easier to dig.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> It shows what I know I thought peanuts grow on trees lol or is it pecans that grow on trees. Probably neither im to far up north to know lol.


Here's you a pecan tree Ontario... lol 









Cool pics Todd. Nice baling rig for sure


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Saw them on dukes of hazzard never new what they where lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Peanuts....I'll post after I post the pics....never know what order they will come in. These pics are all of the picking equipment and picking in progress.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Pic 1 JD & KMC picker
Pic 2 picker
Pic 3 ""
Pic 4 rows of inverted peanuts ready to be picked
Pic 5 pickup process of nuts on the plant
Pic 6 look closely at the top right hand corner of the basket and you can see the nuts being blown into the basket
Pic 7 & 8 unloading into the peanut wagons...each holds 2-3 dumps....third one is a bit tricky, have to mobil while dumping
Pic 8 picking in process....don't try this without a cab tractor....ditto for baling
Pic 9 splitting the middle between the pickers, baling the residual hay


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Great pictures and editorial Todd.

There are a lot of peanuts grown in the black belt area of Alabama. I have seen some of the machines working but did not know the individual purpose of each piece.

Dad planted 2 acres of peanuts when I was young. We dug them by hand, loaded them and put them in shocks to dry. Once dry, we picked peanuts off the vines for a week.

We would ration out the vines/hay with regular hay. Cows will pick and find the peanut hay.

It only learned last year that there was a peanut hay that was planted for hay only. It does not produce a peanut, is not dirty and is marketed for the horse market.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

The pickup on that thing is really wide. I guess level fields without rocks, furrows, groundhog holes etc would be a must. How forgiving is the crop to wet weather when its on row?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

SVFHAY said:


> The pickup on that thing is really wide. I guess level fields without rocks, furrows, groundhog holes etc would be a must. How forgiving is the crop to wet weather when its on row?


It's probably a must but probably highly unlikely due to hogs


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> The pickup on that thing is really wide. I guess level fields without rocks, furrows, groundhog holes etc would be a must. How forgiving is the crop to wet weather when its on row?


Yes it is wide and yes flat ground devoid of any land mines is preferred. Sandy and flat here in the coastal plains. A hill is any elevation change greater than 5 feet....at that point you're on a hill....wet weather is not a problem for the hay, wet weather is a real PITA when you're trying to pick or dig. The biggest enemy is probably dry down, if allowed to dry too much, all of the peanuts left on the vine ( they are probably immature, reason they didn't get picked) will fall off, leaves, what's left of em will fall off, purty much left with stems....but even they are high in protein.


Tim/South said:


> Great pictures and editorial Todd.
> 
> There are a lot of peanuts grown in the black belt area of Alabama. I have seen some of the machines working but did not know the individual purpose of each piece.
> Dad planted 2 acres of peanuts when I was young. We dug them by hand, loaded them and put them in shocks to dry. Once dry, we picked peanuts off the vines for a week.
> ...


That's alot of work Tim....cows absolutely love peanut hay. I am planning on planting some perineal peanuts next year. Ur exactly right, no nut, and stands persist for many years, very similar in characteristics to alfalfa, high protein and consequently very high RFQ. Not gonna plant a lot of it....maybe 8-10 acres.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Colby said:


> It's probably a must but probably highly unlikely due to hogs


We do have problems with hogs, usually 3-4 days between dig and pick so usually u can beat em....not always. Bigger problem is ole whitetail, dig em and they come running, inverter leaves em in nice windrows and the deer have a virtual cornucopia available....snatch em out of windrows, eat nuts, make a mess.....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you have to bale the vines with some dew moisture to keep from shattering the leaves off?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Do you have to bale the vines with some dew moisture to keep from shattering the leaves off?


Nope, we just get it up ASAP, can't be worried too much about it, if you get em right after picking they are at about 15% hopefully. If they lay a few days afterward, you'll just have stems. Soon as we pick, we bale, get off that field and mobile equipment to another field. Our fields here are 40ac-100ac very few larger than that. Total peanuts planted is about 600 ac. so alot of moving.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for the post And all the follow up! Thanks to all for the great questions! I like most had no idea. Great thread.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Thanks so much for the post And all the follow up! Thanks to all for the great questions! I like most had no idea. Great thread.


I agree, this has been a fun thread to follow.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

barnrope said:


> So when are the peanuts normally planted?


Sorry, I missed this post, about 128-135 days. We dig up a row, take them and put em in a wire basket and take a small pressure washer with a pulse head that kinda wobbles and put down in the basket with the nuts, clean them real good and it exposes the color of the nut. Not the actual peanut but the shell. Depending on how many (black) mature nuts there are, depends on how long they need to stay in the ground or whether they need to come up.....if they are not ready, that's ok because we have one hell of a peanut boiling.....few weeks ago we boiled 30 gal of nuts....that's a lot of nuts....took $100 worth of propane...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Care to enlighten us Northerners what you do with the boiled peanuts?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I like mine microwaved right off the vine (less the dirt)!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Care to enlighten us Northerners what you do with the boiled peanuts?


Sit back, prop your feet up, eat and enjoy life.

Makes a person realize just how good it is to be alive.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

So how do you eat boiled peanuts? With salt and beer or sugar and milk? Are they mushy boiled or do they turn into something like beans?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

They are seasoned by individual preference. Some like them a little salt, some go for the Cajun taste.

I do not know if they get mushy if boiled too long. I never thought about that. They are soft but not mushy when done right. Chase them with what beverage suits your fancy.

I can make a meal out of boiled peanuts.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting to hear. Up here peanuts are roasted in the shell, in a jar, or in some form of peanut butter.

Good to learn something new. One day I will learn what grits taste like too...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Care to enlighten us Northerners what you do with the boiled peanuts?


Lol...sometimes I ferget....boiled peanuts, man ifn you ain't never had boiled peanuts....well, lets just say, like pimento and cheese samiches (made only with dukes mayo), and fried grits, it's a southern delicacy...lol. Actually the peanut goes way back...some say without the peanut, especially boiled nuts, our brothers in the civil war woulda starved to death...it was a main staple of the confederate army. All you need is water, fire, peanuts and salt. Could do without the salt if you had too....and peanut soup woulda had some protein as well....

The makin of good boiled peanuts is : green nuts....don't want em dried, we use a 24 gal pot with strainer insert, fill with H2O to about mid way the pot...add about 2 Morton salt containers to the water....add about 5 gal of nuts, these nuts should be cleaned fairly good with cold water before boiling them just to remove as much dirt as possible....bring water to a boil and boil for about 3 hrs, check at about 2 hrs to see if salt level is good and add water as a good amount will steam off.....at this point, lots of people do variations like Tim talked about, add pepper, hot sauce, etc to give it a Cajun/spicy taste....nuts then need to be cooled down and refrigerated or froze...I don't care for the variations just salt...although I'll eat em any way.....great for backyard get togethers....football games, baseball games, fishing (don't like to go without em) you name it, I probably have 30 packs vacuum packed and in the freezer right now, been munching on some watching San Fran beat the crap outta Houston....life is good


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Peanuts are as foreign as cotton as a plant.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Both show up in the store way different. Kinda like some city folk think of meat. It comes from the store.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

So you boil the peanuts with the shells on and eat the whole thing?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No, we boil them in the shell, the shell comes off very easily exposing the nut inside, most use their two front teeth to remove from unless they are very mature, they pop right out, that's why it's best to have them a bit immature, easier to get them out of the shell.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I think its hard for us northerners to wrap our heads around the boiled peanut idea. I think we all need to travel south and experience it some time. We don't have grits here either....


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

So are "salted in the shell" peanuts actually boiled peanuts in salt water? Guess I haven't moved far 'nuff South.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol...sometimes I ferget....boiled peanuts, man ifn you ain't never had boiled peanuts....well, lets just say, like pimento and cheese samiches (made only with dukes mayo), and fried grits, it's a southern delicacy...lol. Actually the peanut goes way back...some say without the peanut, especially boiled nuts, our brothers in the civil war woulda starved to death...it was a main staple of the confederate army. All you need is water, fire, peanuts and salt. Could do without the salt if you had too....and peanut soup woulda had some protein as well....
> The makin of good boiled peanuts is : green nuts....don't want em dried, we use a 24 gal pot with strainer insert, fill with H2O to about mid way the pot...add about 2 Morton salt containers to the water....add about 5 gal of nuts, these nuts should be cleaned fairly good with cold water before boiling them just to remove as much dirt as possible....bring water to a boil and boil for about 3 hrs, check at about 2 hrs to see if salt level is good and add water as a good amount will steam off.....at this point, lots of people do variations like Tim talked about, add pepper, hot sauce, etc to give it a Cajun/spicy taste....nuts then need to be cooled down and refrigerated or froze...I don't care for the variations just salt...although I'll eat em any way.....great for backyard get togethers....football games, baseball games, fishing (don't like to go without em) you name it, I probably have 30 packs vacuum packed and in the freezer right now, been munching on some watching San Fran beat the crap outta Houston....life is good


 Boiled peanuts are only an in season thing here....didnt realize they could be froze....good to know. Pimento cheese sandwiches are a lunch staple for me though with a glass of sweet tea. Never will forget the first time I went north and ordered sweet tea....waitress gave me a confused look and said you mean iced tea, me being as confused as she was I said I guess so. When I took a sip of that so called tea I just about spit it all over the table....what a terrible taste, I said it tasted like it was pumped out of the gas pump....I think I was about 8 years old at the time and I learned from then on out when I left the southeast not to order tea.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember when you could order butter milk with a meal. I was just a pup then. You had to differentiate between "sweet milk" and butter milk. Was in Ohio and they ordered me sweet milk. It arrived with sugar added.

Okra and grits are not on the menu north of the Mason Dixon line.

Guess we need to add boiled peanuts to that list.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We'll trade you some Lutefisk & Lefse for some Grits and boiled peanuts.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> We'll trade you some Lutefisk & Lefse for some Grits and boiled peanuts.


 What the heck is that? I'm not sure I know how to even pronounce it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> What the heck is that? I'm not sure I know how to even pronounce it.


If the Lutefisk is what I think it is not only can you not pronounce it correctly, never actually open a can of it inside either.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lutefisk


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

We have lutefisk feeds all around here. If it is made properly it is pretty good. If it is not made right it is a the worst thing you can imagine. By the way, I don't think I have ever seen canned lutefisk. If it were I think it might double the grossness. At the lutefisk suppers you can have rumegratin and krumkrackea for desert. don't know if those are spelled right. We make lefse regularly in the winter. Its good stuff. A 5 year old nephew came to Mom and Dad's for Christmas dinner and saw the lefse. He said he wanted one of those tacos.

The Bohemians around the Midwest have kolache festivals. those are pretty good too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I remember when you could order butter milk with a meal. I was just a pup then. You had to differentiate between "sweet milk" and butter milk. Was in Ohio and they ordered me sweet milk. It arrived with sugar added.
> 
> Okra and grits are not on the menu north of the Mason Dixon line.
> Guess we need to add boiled peanuts to that list.


I had completely forgotten that small fact, we always had sweet milk and buttermilk in the fridgedair....we had 1 gallon of sweet and a quart of buttermilk.....I believe that was the ration dad put us on, with 6 younguns milk was the first thing to go, thankfully there was powdered milk, I learned if you got that powder milk mixed real good with some ice it wasn't all that bad, just not real great in the Cheerios or shredded wheat.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I I learned if you got that powder milk mixed real good with some ice it wasn't all that bad, just not real great in the Cheerios or shredded wheat.....


Or on a bowl of Graham crackers....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks, I just learned about a bunch of equipment that I've never seen. Didn't know about boiled peanuts either. We just have boiled lobster around here for a local dish. Oh and we do boil alot of tree sap in the spring.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thought I'd add a few picks of the processing facility, lots of these here, usually abut 3-4 in each county....peanuts are taken here for additional drying, grading, and shelling (if need be). The farmer takes some of his nuts to a different processor (usually right down the road) he in turn shells, cleans and treats the nuts and either keeps them for the farmer until next year to be planted or the farmer takes them and stores them for next years season.....you can see its running nonstop right now with nuts coming in until midnight on some nights....other pic is equipment ready to go the next day after servicing, machines have to be serviced everyday before work begins which is usually as soon as the dew has evaporated

One more pic is the actual plant as dug out of the ground, note the tap root that is cut, the plant then lifts out of the ground fairly easily...


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, I like grits & sweet tea but not a fan of okra, at least the way my transplanted sister prepared it. I think I will avoid the lutefisk. Huge peanut fan but never had them boiled . So I gather from this discussion they are best boiled fresh. So when I see some dude selling them along a Florida highway in February are they gonna any good then?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Ok, I like grits & sweet tea but not a fan of okra, at least the way my transplanted sister prepared it. I think I will avoid the lutefisk. Huge peanut fan but never had them boiled . So I gather from this discussion they are best boiled fresh. So when I see some dude selling them along a Florida highway in February are they gonna any good then?


 Fried is the best way to eat okra....I like it best when breaded with cornmeal. It is also good with a combination of tomatoes, corn, and okra cooked together like a soup.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Ok, I like grits & sweet tea but not a fan of okra, at least the way my transplanted sister prepared it. I think I will avoid the lutefisk. Huge peanut fan but never had them boiled . So I gather from this discussion they are best boiled fresh. So when I see some dude selling them along a Florida highway in February are they gonna any good then?


Well....they might be of some count....sometimes people will freeze them green and then boil em....and I have, on occasion, after freezing, put them back in boiling water just to warm them back up, and yea to make people think you just boiled em.......


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Fried is the best way to eat okra....I like it best when breaded with cornmeal. It is also good with a combination of tomatoes, corn, and okra cooked together like a soup.


As Jerry Clower said, That just flung a cravin' on me.

I like fried okra. Also like to boil some now and then.

I am not much of a cook but I make a soup called Swamp People Soup. Okra, corn, squash, tomato, a cow horn pepper, some seasoning and let it stew. Good eatin'.

I have boiled dry peanuts before. They taste good. Probably do not have the same flavor as fresh peanuts but they are still good.

It has been a while since I saw boiled peanuts sold on the road side. I can remember when it was a common sight. They would have the cast iron pot right there and dip the peanuts out fresh.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I love fried okra but try not to eat fried foods as much anymore......dang cholesterol....but, I do love okra, stewed tomatoes, and macaroni simmered together and as Cline and Tim mentioned, soup made with okra in it.

But one of my ultimate favorite ways to eat okra now is in the summertime when you can get it fresh out of the garden is to grill okra(outdoor). Grill some okra and sweet corn and that is eating fit for King James himself! The grilling on the outdoor grill seems to bring out the sweetness and softens the whole pod including the seeds. Spray a light coating of olive oil on the pod.

I save my fried food eating for either pan fried chicken or pan fried pork chops.....with mashed potatoes and gravy made from a little drippings. Hmmm Hmmm Hmm.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay, you guys down south can forget about peanuts--there won't be a need for them.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-nu-game-to-be-peanutfree-this-saturday-20131014,0,1396642.story

Since when did everybody else's problems become my problem?

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Okay, you guys down south can forget about peanuts--there won't be a need for them.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-nu-game-to-be-peanutfree-this-saturday-20131014,0,1396642.story
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I love fried okra but try not to eat fried foods as much anymore......dang cholesterol....but, I do love okra, stewed tomatoes, and macaroni simmered together and as Cline and Tim mentioned, soup made with okra in it.
> 
> But one of my ultimate favorite ways to eat okra now is in the summertime when you can get it fresh out of the garden is to grill okra(outdoor). Grill some okra and sweet corn and that is eating fit for King James himself! The grilling on the outdoor grill seems to bring out the sweetness and softens the whole pod including the seeds. Spray a light coating of olive oil on the pod.
> 
> ...


 I'm going to have to try that grilled okra...sounds pretty good.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

5 in 1000, 1 in 200, .5% ????? About half the towns around here wouldn't have enough people to average 1 peanut allergy case. Sounds like a bunch of over sensitive over educated idiots.

I do empathize for those that have bad allergies though, those folks really have to be careful.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Okay, you guys down south can forget about peanuts--there won't be a need for them.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-nu-game-to-be-peanutfree-this-saturday-20131014,0,1396642.story
> 
> ...


Last weekend in true Chicago fashion they gave up a defensive TD on the last play so Ohio covered the spread. This week even with the referees on their side my alma mater Gophers took them down. Glad to see anyone banning a great American classic like a peanut lose.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I never really thought of it before but why the heck did Mn name them the Gophers.I hate gophers they are a major pests in hayfields.UGLY also.

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=16feffec39&view=att&th=141d558bfd2d47e1&attid=0.0.1&disp=emb&zw&atsh=1


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Okay, you guys down south can forget about peanuts--there won't be a need for them.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-nu-game-to-be-peanutfree-this-saturday-20131014,0,1396642.story
> 
> ...


Yep, my kids have to eat in a different room at school if they pack anything with peanuts in their lunch. Punish the normal kids because little Johnny is defective.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Yep, my kids have to eat in a different room at school if they pack anything with peanuts in their lunch. Punish the normal kids because little Johnny is defective.


Taking a longshot here, but I bet the rise in allergies is the fact everything under the sun is antibacterial now and the bodies immune system gets bored so attacks the body over anything. Honestly none of the farm kids I grew up with were allergic to anything far as I can recall. Town kids and especially ones that moved into town from large cities seemed to be allergic to everything under the sun. I have zero allergies and can even literally play in posion ivy and never even get a hint of a rash from it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Taking a longshot here, but I bet the rise in allergies is the fact everything under the sun is antibacterial now and the bodies immune system gets bored so attacks the body over anything. Honestly none of the farm kids I grew up with were allergic to anything far as I can recall. Town kids and especially ones that moved into town from large cities seemed to be allergic to everything under the sun. I have zero allergies and can even literally play in posion ivy and never even get a hint of a rash from it.


I agree completely. My kids are not allergic to anything but they have been in the dirt all their lives. We go by the 5 second rule and usually bend that to at least 10. Although my youngest son and poison ivy have issues with each other and I personally am allergic to fresh water fish especially catfish, but I don't make other people leave to eat fish, I just avoid it.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

mlappin said:


> I have zero allergies and can even literally play in posion ivy and never even get a hint of a rash from it.


Wow. You must sweat Calamign lotion. That stuff eats my ass up.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I met a young lady about a year ago that was "gluten intolerant'. The thing that stood out to me was how proud of it she was. She bragged about it.

Then the thought occurred to me that it was really a method of standing out, of getting attention. I'll bet $100 that she is not "gluten intolerant".

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Me too, except I am extremely allergic to stupidity. Ohh, and I am ignorance intolerant!

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bonfire said:


> Wow. You must sweat Calamign lotion. That stuff eats my ass up.


Stuff has just never bothered me, doesn't bother my Dad either. Would tear my Mom and little brother up something fierce though.

I fell asleep in a patch of it once behind an old shed when I was real young, say maybe not even 5, Mom about had a stroke when she found me sleeping in it. I never even turned a bit red, she got tore up from dragging me out of it, which of course was my fault that she got poison ivy


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Poison ivy is a common occurrence around these parts, funny how some people are not effected by it whatsoever, and some can't breathe around it.....personally it wears me out....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I can just about get a rash from just looking at poison ivy....I avoid the stuff like a plague. When I was 7 years old I got the stuff so bad I was out of school for over a week....had a rash from head to toe. Mold and certain pollens bother me and I'm normally have a runny nose and stopped up a week or two in the spring. It must be inherited because it is not from a lack of exposure as I practically grew up in the woods and wading down the creek.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Poison ivy is a common occurrence around these parts, funny how some people are not effected by it whatsoever, and some can't breathe around it.....personally it wears me out....


I had a young man working for me a couple of years ago that I want to cut some brush. He told me he would go anaphalitic shock if he was around poison ivy. I said OK, I asked him if he could identify poison ivy and he said "No" (Hmmmmm!).

So I told him I would let him know if we got into any. We cut brush all day, went through at least a half dozen places with it. He didn't break out or anything! Didn't even itch!

Drama queen! Belonged on a soap opera.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My wife claims she is allergic to bee stings, has been stung almost a dozen times since we've been together with no adverse affects whatsoever other than normal. I think it's something her mother planted in her head.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> My wife claims she is allergic to bee stings, has been stung almost a dozen times since we've been together with no adverse affects whatsoever other than normal. I think it's something her mother planted in her head.


I'm allergic to bee stings also. I get a painful bump with redness and swelling. Hurts like the devil.

Ohh, wait a minute, that's why it's called a bee STING!.

Ralph


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> I'm allergic to bee stings also. I get a painful bump with redness and swelling. Hurts like the devil.
> 
> Ohh, wait a minute, that's why it's called a bee STING!.
> 
> Ralph


I'm allergic to beer, sad story, but if I drink more than a few of a night, I wake up with a headache the next day....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

askinner said:


> I'm allergic to beer, sad story, but if I drink more than a few of a night, I wake up with a headache the next day....


Only certain kinds! 6 bud lights no prob, 1 miller lite, splitting headache.


----------

